# Fresh water contents gauge on a Dakota



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well the fresh water contents gauge on my 2003 Dakota has finaly stopped giving meaningfull readings (as in it shows 0% all the time)

I have tried Erneboys suggestion of chucking a load of denture tablets in the tank but that hasnt cured it :roll: 

So it looks like I| will have to attack the gauge itself.

So does anyone know if I can do it with the tank in situ or will I have to drop it?? 

The (underslung) tank is covered with insulation so I cannot see exactly where the gauge unit is located. I am loathe to pull all the insulation off if I dont need to. I would imagine the unit is located in the top of the tank but want to be sure first.

Also has anyone replaced the horrendously expensive (like £55) electrical water heating element in their Truma boiler?? Mine is located under the bed and does not look like an easy job. Is it a case of pull the unit out to do the job (is that an easy job??) or can it be done in situ??

I am not sure I am even going to do the job, £55 buys me a LOT of (Gaslow) gas which will heat my water for a long time, AND I rarely use EHU. 

BUT SWMBO wants it done "if its broken you should fix it!" being her argument

Views, opinions, and personal experience sought.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Are you sure it's the sensor . This happened to me and I solved it by splitting and cleaning the 6 way wiring connector - see this earlier thread on water tank fault for info .

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-80938.html


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well thats certainly worth a try, although my fault is that both tanks show empty all the time !! Which I suppose could point to a connection problem.

Guess which motorhome I am going to be under this weekend :lol: 

I will have a go at ALL of the connections. as this seems to be a fairly common fault isnt it about time the manufacturers got it sorted ???


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It's a common fault with Sargent sensors. They fur up and then give false low level readings. The only successful way to fix it is to take the sensor out and clean each prong using a nylon pan scourer. Unfortunately, this fix is only temporary.
To get to the sensor, you can probably remove a hatch in the floor and remove the sensor from the top of the tank. Should be 6 or 8 screws to remove the sensor.
Gerry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Gerry

Thanks for the info. I had all the connections apart this morning (fresh tank) didnt look at all corroded but gave them all a clean anyway.

Now instead of showing 0% all the time it is showing 25% when empty, add about 15 litres and it shows 50% and with another 15-20 litres aboard it shows 100%. How bizarre is that?? Not too sure there is a hatch to get to the top of the sensor array!!

I had all the flooring up a few months ago to cure a soggy floor! Having said that I suppose it could be under the bed. Best I go and have a closer look methinks!!

HOWEVER I have sorted the waste tank gauge. dead simple job, the sensor is just a push fit into the side of the waste tank. Removed it and it was (unsurprisingly :roll gunged up. Its a hinged float probe. Took it apart, cleaned it all up and hey presto it now works.

I just wish the fresh tank gauge was a float system like a fuel gauge. :roll: 

I am sure that there is a good reason for this type of gauge, perhaps if Ian from Sargent is monitoring this thread he could explain the reasoning???


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Rod sensors are not very accurate. Mine shows 100% when I fill it and it stays at 100% till the rod for that is out of the water, then it shows 75% till it's actually only 50% full. It then shows 50% till it's down to 25% and then 25% till it runs dry when it shows 0%. This roughly how it goes but that will depend on the length of the rods. 

I assume these rods are either made in predetermined lengths or are trimmed to length by the converter, either way it seems to be a case of near enough being good enough.

It's not a good system.

As to getting limescale cleaned off the denture tablets worked well for me. Where we spend the winters we collect lots of lime scale in our kettle and on the rods of the gauge, no doubt in other places I can't see too. As I said a tube of tablets fixed it for me. 

Our water pump used to give a burst of a few seconds for no apparent reason too. That has stopped so I am guessing that the system has a non return valve in it which had also been gummed up and is now clean.

In previous years I had to remove the sensor and clean the rods which was tedious as I can't get a hand or a huge spanner into the tank to hold the plastic nut underneath, Alan.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Well thats certainly worth a try, although my fault is that both tanks show empty all the time !! Which I suppose could point to a connection problem.
> 
> Guess which motorhome I am going to be under this weekend :lol:
> 
> I will have a go at ALL of the connections. as this seems to be a fairly common fault isnt it about time the manufacturers got it sorted ???


Hi Andy sorry I cannot help you with your problem but if you want to go under a van this weekend mine is available and waiting for air bellows and I wont even charge you for the pleasure.
Thanks for the leaflets they arrived this morning shall have a read this evening.

Ron


----------

